# ibookodépendance



## Pifou80 (24 Mai 2007)

voilà, 
lorsque j'avais 2 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans sucer mon pouce,
lorsque j'avais 4 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans mon doudou, 
lorsque j'avais 6 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans une luciole,
lorsque j'avais 8 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans écouter la radio,
lorsque j'avais 10 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans mes BD de Tintin
lorsque j'avais 12 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans les magazines piqué à mon grand cousin,
lorsque j'avais 14 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans mes boutons,
lorsque j'avais 16 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans faire des trucs d'ado
lorsque j'avais 18 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans relire mes anabacs.

aujourd'hui, j'en ai 20, et je peut pas dormir sans mon ibook

J'ai l'impression d'être seul et incompris, aidez moi...
ça se soigne? ça vous est déjà arriver? si oui, qu'est ce qui va se passer après?

HELP HELP


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Attends de pas pouvoir dormir sans ta gonzesse. 
Tu verras tu feras plus chier personne.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Bon. Benjamin. Pardonne moi.



*JE LÂCHE LES CHIENS !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attends de pas pouvoir dormir sans ta gonzesse.
> Tu verras tu feras plus chier personne.



Et attends que sa gonzesse ne puisse dormir que sans son mec.
Et ben ...  ça dépend de la gonzesse, en fait.

Monique ? houhouhou es tu on a un client pour toi ?


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Monique ? houhouhou es tu on a un client pour toi ?


Ah bin nan, il a 20 ans, hein. J'ai pas encore l'âge de me taper des p'tits jeunes, et plus vraiment l'âge de faire des trucs d'ados dans mon lit. Je passe la main sur ce coup là.
Par contre, faites circuler les cacahuètes cette fois.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je passe la main sur ce coup là.



Ca, ça peut prêter à confusion...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

M'&#233;tonnerait m&#234;me que confusion lui rende&#8230;


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca, ça peut prêter à confusion...





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4276504 a dit:
			
		

> M'étonnerait même que confusion lui rende



Pfff Vous voulez vérifier de près ma main ?

Non, mais en même temps, faut le comprendre, c'est dur un apprentissage de geek. P'tin, dès 2 ans ils sont formatés les gars. On ne parle pas suffisament de cette misère qui nous touche. Mère de toutes nations, attention, votre fils peut devenir un geek à tout moment. Unissons-nous. \o/


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Pourquoi ? T'es m&#232;re maintenant ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Non mais melounette soul&#232;ve un probl&#232;me important : les jeunes cr&#233;tins d'aujourd'hui ne jurent plus que par le num&#233;rique.

Moi &#224; l'&#233;poque, &#224; son &#226;ge, bon, ben... La charte veut pas que je raconte n'emp&#234;che que c'&#233;tait pas la m&#234;me limonade! 

Alors que l&#224;, bon, le coup de l'ibook...
A l'&#233;poque rien &#224; carrer...
Maintenant c'est plus pareil chuis vieux, mais quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Moi je pense plutot que la prochaine &#233;tape c'est de ne plus pouvoir dormir sans son Tranxen - Vodka - Vallium.

Ou alors il ne pourra plus dormir ailleurs qu'&#224; St Anne.

Et sinon il a essay&#233; d'avoir des relations sexuelles avec son portable ? Ca le d&#233;tendrais un peu ptet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

vous avez tout faux là.

Il faut lui expliquer que même si les bouillottes ne sont plus en tête de gondole, on en trouve encore dans les pharmacies. Bien sur, c'est à défaut d'une copine mais ça, M***E qu'il se débrouille.

Rhalalalala ces jeunes! se servir d'un iBook comme bouillotte, je te jure...

Ou pitêt qu'il y a plein de film osé dans le iBook et qu'il est atteint de priapisme, va savoir. Plein de film cochon du genre la petite maison dans la praire ou Aglaë et Sidonie. Vous croyez pas?


----------



## joanes (24 Mai 2007)

Un peu de charité chrétiene pour les jeunes svp


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Un peu de charité chrétiene pour les jeunes svp




toi: t'aimes pas Aglaë et Sidonie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> HELP HELP



Démerde-toi. tout seul.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276546 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense plutot que la prochaine étape c'est de ne plus pouvoir dormir sans son Tranxen - Vodka - Vallium.
> 
> Ou alors il ne pourra plus dormir ailleurs qu'à St Anne.
> 
> Et sinon il a essayé d'avoir des relations sexuelles avec son portable ? Ca le détendrais un peu ptet




Oh Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! remets le moi ton cd


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Oh Ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! remets le moi ton cd


Appuis sur la touche eject mon grand


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Et voila, toujoure les meme a toujoure rayer ceu qui son dan le besoin et apelen a l'aide.

Nous conaisson desormai le nom de votre groupuscule, nou en conaisson le lideur et la plupar des membre et votre moduçoperandi n'es que tro claire.


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Et voila, toujoure les meme a toujoure rayer ceu qui son dan le besoin et apelen a l'aide.
> 
> Nous conaisson desormai le nom de votre groupuscule, nou en conaisson le lideur et la plupar des membre et votre modu&#231;operandi n'es que tro claire.


Dis-moi, goldorak, certaines de tes fautes de fran&#231;ais sont... &#233;tranges....


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Ah non il appelle pas &#224; l'aide l&#224;, il vient nous raconter sa vie de geek.

Si il est pas capable de s'en apercevoir et de corriger &#231;a seul, on peut rien faire pour lui.


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Et voila, toujoure les meme a toujoure rayer ceu qui son dan le besoin et apelen a l'aide.
> 
> Nous conaisson desormai le nom de votre groupuscule, nou en conaisson le lideur et la plupar des membre et votre moduçoperandi n'es que tro claire.



Tiens, vous n'auriez pas avalé kamphétamine pendant la nuit ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Et voila, toujoure les meme a toujoure rayer ceu qui son dan le besoin et apelen a l'aide.
> 
> Nous conaisson desormai le nom de votre groupuscule, nou en conaisson le lideur et la plupar des membre et votre *moduçoperandi *n'es que tro claire.



Hum !

Je commence à discerner quelque chose (mais c'est encore ténu)


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Dis-moi, goldorak, certaines de tes fautes de français sont... étranges....



Et le vocabulaire ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2007)

Pendant que je suis dans le coin, est-il vrai que Rezba est d&#233;pendant du double-pseudo-pourrave?


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Nous sommes plusieurs, je vous l'ai dit et celui qui tape n'est pas celui qui dicte.
En effet, suite a un grave accident, je suis dans l'incapacite de me servir d'un clavier - oserez-vous vous moquer de mes amputations ? Je le crains.
Je tacherais desormais de verifier ce que tape mon petit frere.

Mais c'est la poudre aux yeux ! Et qu'elle soit jete par ceux la ne m'etonne guerre...

Parti du Bar pour l'Ingenierie Sociale.​


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pendant que je suis dans le coin, est-il vrai que Rezba est dépendant du double-pseudo-pourrave?



Je l'ignore, mais en tout cas tu fais mal au yeux ce matin.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Nous sommes plusieurs, je vous l'ai dit et celui qui tape n'est pas celui qui dicte.
> En effet, suite a un grave accident, je suis dans l'incapacite de me servir d'un clavier - oserez-vous vous moquer de mes amputations ? Je le crains.
> Je tacherais desormais de verifier ce que tape mon petit frere.
> 
> ...




Mouarf  Il est moignon lui :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Nous sommes plusieurs, je vous l'ai dit et celui qui tape n'est pas celui qui dicte.
> En effet, suite a un grave accident, je suis dans l'incapacite de me servir d'un clavier - oserez-vous vous moquer de mes amputations ? Je le crains.
> Je tacherais desormais de verifier ce que tape mon petit frere.
> 
> ...


Dis-moi, Gol&#232;m ch&#233;ri, ton surnom c'est pas moignon par hasard?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Dis donc Ed, tu pourrais éviter de pirater mes super vannes steuplé ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> *Nous sommes plusieurs*,



"L'esprit est une sortre de théâtre où diverses perceptions font successivement leur apparition. Il n'y a proprement en lui ni _simplicité_ à un moment, ni _identité _dans les différents moments" (Hume, _Traité de la nature humaine_)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276668 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc Ed, tu pourrais éviter de pirater mes super vannes steuplé ?


T'es qu'un enfoir&#233; qui &#233;dite ses messages!  

Sors un peu pour voir, on va r&#233;gler &#231;a entre hommes.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Ben Tiens ! 

J'te ban et j'arrive.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2007)




----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276678 a dit:
			
		

> Ben Tiens !
> 
> J'te ban et j'arrive.





Ed_the_Head a dit:


>



Vous êtes très moignons tous les deux, mais faudrait voir à se calmer là... A quoi donc cet énervement soudain est-il iamputable ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Ed ! 

Viens on tape jugnin, il pique nos blagues a nous !


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> (...)
> En effet, suite a un grave accident, je suis dans l'incapacite de me servir d'un clavier - oserez-vous vous moquer de mes amputations ? Je le crains.
> (...)


Homoncule ?!...



P.S : ce n'est pas un gros mot bande d'ignares !...


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Ne rabaissons pas la cause a des problemes personnels.


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276686 a dit:
			
		

> Ed !
> 
> Viens on tape jugnin, il pique nos blagues a nous !



J'vous attends, mais vous allez voir que je ne suis pas _manchot_.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Vou zete vraimen des relou a vou moquet de mon frer come sa !
> C'es pa de sa fote, il a eu un acsidan - c'es les medessin qui lui on amputez les bra, pa lui !


C'est typiquement une cas de n'humerus clausus

Et puis pas de bras


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Vou zete vraimen des relou a vou moquet de mon frer come sa !
> C'es pa de sa fote, il a eu un acsidan - c'es les medessin qui lui on amputez les bra, pa lui !



Ca... On s'en doutait un peu, autant pour le premier bras il aurait pu le faire seul, autant pour le 2eme, ca devient plus compliqué


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276686 a dit:
			
		

> Ed !
> 
> Viens on tape jugnin, il pique nos blagues a nous !


Je peux pas, je suis banni. 


Ah non.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

Salut tout le monde!
Je vois que les habitués sont déjà là!


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> voilà,
> lorsque j'avais 2 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans sucer mon pouce,
> lorsque j'avais 4 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans mon doudou,
> lorsque j'avais 6 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans une luciole,
> ...


Je te conpran  - moi j'ai un macbook que j'ai achete au canada pour le pailler moin cher et franchement, je ne pourai plu men passez
c quan meme mieu qu'1 femme, car le mac, tu peu lui fermer le capot quan tu veu mdr


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

N'avons nous donc pas là un parfait spécimen de trouduc?

 :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> c quan meme mieu qu'1 femme, car le mac, tu peu lui fermer le capot quan tu veu mdr


lol...:mouais:
Et appelle-moi Sissi.
Sissi inspiratrice.


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Ah non mais là c'est le petit frère qu'a pas de bras, je crois.


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non mais là c'est le petit frère qu'a pas de bras, je crois.



Il n'en demeure pas moins _à bras zif _avec les demoiselles_._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non mais là c'est le petit frère qu'a pas de bras, je crois.


Tiens&#8230; t'es d'j&#224; d'bout toi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4276770 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens&#8230; t'es d'j&#224; d'bout toi ?


Qui &#234;tes vous monsieur?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Qui &#234;tes vous monsieur?


Bourr&#233;e comme t'&#233;tais hier soir ma cochonne, tu m'&#233;tonnes que tu me remets pas&#8230;

Alors que je me rappelle &#224; ton souvenir&#8230; Tu vois ce matin, quand repu d'une nuit r&#233;paratrice tu t'es assis sur ta paillasse et as ressenti une vive douleur provenant de ton s&#233;ant&#8230; Tu vois de quoi je parle ? Et ben voil&#224;  Tu te souviens de moi maintenant 

Grand fou :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Passé 2 ans, Bobby ne peut plus dormir sans son Backcat


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4276785 a dit:
			
		

> Bourrée comme t'étais hier soir ma cochonne, tu m'étonnes que tu me remets pas
> 
> Alors que je me rappelle à ton souvenir Tu vois ce matin, quand repu d'une nuit réparatrice tu t'es assis sur ta paillasse et as ressenti une vive douleur provenant de ton séant Tu vois de quoi je parle ? Et ben voilà  Tu te souviens de moi maintenant
> 
> Grand fou :love:




et un clavier 1.

J'imagine le chat avec la pustule... pauvre bête:rose: Vidocq (c'est mon chat), sors de ce PC, le véto est fermé.

Vous voyez le spectacle que vous offrez à notre jeune GEEK? ROOHH. L'est où au fait?

Petit, petit, petit


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Petit, petit, petit



C'est pour consommer tout de suite ou c'est pour emporter?


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Vous n'&#234;tes tous qu'une bande de malotrus! 

Z'avez de la chance que j'aie du mal &#224; taper ce matin aujourd'hui, sinon je vous collerai un grand texte avec plein d'humour glac&#233; et sophistiqu&#233; dedans, m&#234;me que vous regretteriez de trainer ainsi vot'Bobby dans la boue! 

D&#233;s que les lettres auront retrouv&#233; leurs places respectives sur mon clavier, &#231;a va chier!


EDIT : nan rien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

mais t'arrêtes de faire ta farouche énervée mon bobbynouchet? :love:


----------



## Pifou80 (24 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> et un clavier 1.
> 
> J'imagine le chat avec la pustule... pauvre bête:rose: Vidocq (c'est mon chat), sors de ce PC, le véto est fermé.
> 
> ...



VI, ch'uis là,  

Bon, je vous remercie pour tout vos conseils, vous m'avez ouverts les n'oeils! J'ai prévu de remédier à la situation:
1- Badigeonner le mac de poivre, comme ça plus de calins  
2- Poster une annonce sur un site de rencontre :love: 
3- Parler de mes problèmes à ma mère :bebe: 
et surtout, repasser au doudou ou au pouce en attendant.

Si vous avez d'autres conseils pour mon sevrage, je prends... D'ailleurs je voudrais bien passer une petite annonce sur le forum de MacG, alors les admins pouvaient ouvrir une section matrimoniale dans la rubrique ptit's annonces?

bon allez, je vous laisse, il faut que j'aille garder mon petit frère.


----------



## elKBron (24 Mai 2007)

ultime conseil : installe windows en one boot... ca va te calmer vite fait bien fait


----------



## rezba (24 Mai 2007)

Non petit, reste.
Dans ton ibook, y'a un truc pour toi.
Ouvre ton terminal.
Tape : emacs. Appuie sur Enter.
Tape en m&#234;me temps sur *x* et *esc*.
Maintenant ,tape : doctor.

Tu verras, tu te sentiras mieux.


----------



## Grug (24 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> &#8230;
> 2- Poster une annonce sur un site de rencontre :love:
> &#8230;
> &#8230; D'ailleurs je voudrais bien passer une petite annonce sur le forum de MacG, alors les admins pouvaient ouvrir une section matrimoniale dans la rubrique ptit's annonces?
> &#8230;


:affraid: mais&#8230; ils pensent &#224; se reproduire !!! :affraid:


----------



## Pifou80 (24 Mai 2007)

Grug a dit:


> :affraid: mais&#8230; ils pensent &#224; se reproduire !!! :affraid:



nan, ze veut zuste un calin...:rateau:


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> D'ailleurs je voudrais bien passer une petite annonce sur le forum de MacG, alors les admins pouvaient ouvrir une section matrimoniale dans la rubrique ptit's annonces?


Bin nan, y a déjà le fil autoportraits.


----------



## joanes (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non mais là c'est le petit frère qu'a pas de bras, je crois.



Pas de chocolat. _ CQFD_


Scalsevantyseuven


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Double pseudo de qui le Pifou80 ??

Tiens j'vais voir 


Bobby, je te dirais qui c'est par MP, z'ont &#233;t&#233; m&#233;ssant avec toua les zot'


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

on veut savoir aussi!


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

Dame ouais, et l'aut' Golem aussi. N&#233;marre moi. Je tr&#233;pigne. Et au bureau, &#231;a fait con.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Ah ben j'suis d&#233;&#231;u, on dirait que &#231;a donne pas grand chose 

Bon, y'a pas mal de similitudes avec JojoleRetour mais rien de plus 


Pour Le_Golem, j'ai promis de ne rien dire


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276993 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Le_Golem, j'ai promis de ne rien dire



Ah, voilà une riche indication.  J'ai déjà l'air moins con au taff.


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276993 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Le_Golem, j'ai promis de ne rien dire



Un maigre indice : cette enflure cause espagnol.
Un aut' maigre indice : ses fautes d'orthographe puent le fait-exprès. Il n'est pas coutumier du fait.

_'Fin bon, c'est pas le sujet, je file._


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto?:mouais:


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Un maigre indice : cette enflure cause espagnol.
> Un aut' maigre indice : ses fautes d'orthographe puent le fait-exprès. Il n'est pas coutumier du fait.
> 
> _'Fin bon, c'est pas le sujet, je file._



Quoi, tu en es toi aussi ? Nan mais c'est quoi cette conspiration anti-notamment-moi là ?

Décidément, j'en ai plein le C*UL !


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Roberto?:mouais:


J'y ai pensé ouais. 
Mais je crains que ce ne soit pas notre homme.


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'y ai pensé ouais.
> Mais je crains que ce ne soit pas notre homme.



Je crains qu'une fois de plus, nous ayons été trahi par les édiles. Et ça va discourir dans le thread des présidentielles, je t'en donnerais moi...:mouais: A l'échafaud ouais.


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Mai 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Quoi, tu en es toi aussi ? Nan mais c'est quoi cette conspiration anti-notamment-moi l&#224; ?
> 
> D&#233;cid&#233;ment, j'en ai plein le C*UL !



Et comment que j'en suis : attends que je te fasse suivre le MP que j'ai re&#231;u. Ca pr&#233;tend tr&#232;s bien conna&#238;tre les liens qui nous unissent et tout, mon chou.

*:grrrh:*


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Et comment que j'en suis : attends que je te fasses suivre le MP que j'ai re&#231;u. Ca pr&#233;tend tr&#232;s bien conna&#238;tre les liens qui nous unissent et tout, mon chou.
> 
> *:grrrh:*



Vas-y balance p&#233;pette. Mais je pr&#233;cise que le seul lien qui nous unis pr&#233;sentement, c'est les 8 euros dont tu es ma d&#233;bitrice.


----------



## iHeard (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276993 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, y'a pas mal de similitudes avec JojoleRetour mais rien de plus



Jojoleretour est une marque deposé


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

Un petit café pour le geek insomniaque


----------



## stephaaanie (24 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :
> Ne crains rien, j'ai d'aut' trukafers que des complots g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233;s &#224; deux balles cinquante...
> :love::love::love:



C'est  ce que je crois savoir, en effet. Du coup, l'id&#233;e ne fut qu'&#224; peine furtive, j'avoue.
 



jugnin a dit:


> Vas-y balance p&#233;pette. Mais je pr&#233;cise que le seul lien qui nous unis pr&#233;sentement, *c'est les 8 euros dont tu est ma d&#233;bitrice*.




Ah ouais. 
Bon.  
Ben je ferais mieux d'aller bosser moi, histoire d'avoir un jour de quoi te filer &#231;a.


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Un maigre indice : cette enflure cause espagnol.


Ca, évidemment, quand on s'appelle Ruanito.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4276993 a dit:
			
		

> Pour Le_Golem, j'ai promis de ne rien dire



C'est bien ce que je disais, les modérateurs, c'est Miroir des Princes, arcanes, raison d'Etat et compagnie


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca, évidemment, quand on s'appelle Ruanito.



Ruanito ? Faudrait mieux dire Rennesman, mais bon désolé Mell, t'avais mit un beau commentaire dans son profil, mais comme il est banni, ben a pu


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mai 2007)

C'&#233;tait RennesMan? Mon nioube &#224; moi?:love:


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4277086 a dit:
			
		

> Ruanito ? Faudrait mieux dire Rennesman, mais bon désolé Mell, t'avais mit un beau commentaire dans son profil, mais comme il est banni, ben a pu


Oui je savais. Mais que veux-tu ? J'ai toujours un irrépréssible besoin de faire joujou avec lui.
Tu veux que je te donne l'adresse de mon commentaire ? Y a plein d'autres trucs..



Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était RennesMan? Mon nioube à moi?:love:


Oui mais je suis sa tou-touffe adorée à lui. Tu permets.


----------



## Pifou80 (24 Mai 2007)

éh euh! oh ! 

là...

on revient à moi ? 

non? :hein: 

bon, d'accord...


D'un coté, y'a pas grand chose à dire, je voulais juste vous le dire c'est tout. Enfin, je m'embrouille.


----------



## iHeard (24 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> &#233;h euh! oh !
> 
> l&#224;...
> 
> ...



Toi tu es tout sauf jojoleretour n'est-ce pas


----------



## Pifou80 (24 Mai 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Toi tu es tout sauf jojoleretour n'est-ce pas



Non, je suis ni jojo  ni le retour, cependant je vous aime. 

C'est pysscologik.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était RennesMan? Mon nioube à moi?:love:



Certes, mais "See See Rider" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Certes, mais "See See Rider" ?




:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Tiens, c'est cadeau


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> lorsque j'avais 16 ans, je ne pouvais pas dormir sans faire des trucs d'ado
> ...



tu peux dire "me masturber" comme tout le monde... bon maintenant range ta chambre et file à la douche...


----------



## Bassman (25 Mai 2007)

Cher concombre, on sent bien que votre adolescence est loin derri&#232;re vous.

Un jeune dira "branler", "masturber" c'est pour les 68ards.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> éh euh! oh !
> 
> là...
> 
> ...





iHeard a dit:


> Toi tu es tout sauf jojoleretour n'est-ce pas



Toi et toi, vous parlez un peu trop d'une personne bannie jusqu'en 2009 tout en partageant de façon tout à fait suspecte la même classe d'IP que le sus-désigné indésirable troll. M'est avis, que sans mon conseil, vous allez nous montrer que si vous n'êtes la personne en question, vous avez malheureusement contracté la même habitude pathologique que lui qui consiste à principalement faire chier le monde et ceci sans limitation de moyens autres qu'intelligents.

Je vous saurai gré donc, soit de reconsidérer prestement votre mode d'intervention céans, soit de disparaître manuellement avant que d'une manière ou d'une et d'une seule et simple action je rende tout ça absolument automatique.

Vous remerciant par avance, je vous prie d'agréer tout ça

:mouais: :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4278210 a dit:
			
		

> Cher concombre, on sent bien que votre adolescence est loin derri&#232;re vous.
> 
> Un jeune dira "branler", "masturber" c'est pour les 68ards.



Et oui, la diff&#233;rence entre papier glac&#233; ou se d&#233;voilaient  des filles en porte-jartelles dans les ann&#233;es 80 , et les sites XXX trash et glauque d'aujourd'hui... 

donc si j'ai bien compris : va te branler, jeune con...


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2007)

Je savais pas


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2007)

Il ne faut pas dire :

*La maisonnette s'ébranle* 

Mais plutôt :

*Y'a des d'jeuns là-dedans*

Me serais-je trompje de fil


----------



## La mouette (25 Mai 2007)

C'est une dépendance comme les autres ...


----------



## iHeard (25 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4278216 a dit:
			
		

> Toi et toi, vous parlez un peu trop d'une personne bannie jusqu'en 2009 tout en partageant de fa&#231;on tout &#224; fait suspecte la m&#234;me classe d'IP que le sus-d&#233;sign&#233; ind&#233;sirable troll. M'est avis, que sans mon conseil, vous allez nous montrer que si vous n'&#234;tes la personne en question, vous avez malheureusement contract&#233; la m&#234;me habitude pathologique que lui qui consiste &#224; principalement faire chier le monde et ceci sans limitation de moyens autres qu'intelligents.
> 
> Je vous saurai gr&#233; donc, soit de reconsid&#233;rer prestement votre mode d'intervention c&#233;ans, soit de dispara&#238;tre manuellement avant que d'une mani&#232;re ou d'une et d'une seule et simple action je rende tout &#231;a absolument automatique.
> 
> ...



Non d&#233;sol&#233; Backcat tu te trompes, lui et moi nous sommes bien deux personnes diff&#233;rentes! Il a peut &#234;tre le m&#234;me fournisseur d'acc&#232;s internet point barre, je ne suis pas ce cr&#233;tin. Sur ce 

Pour la classe ip , nous avons probablement le m&#234;me r&#233;partiteur....

Et avec seulement 20 post , j'emmerde du monde? toi t'es fort....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Non d&#233;sol&#233; Backcat tu te trompes, lui et moi nous sommes bien deux personnes diff&#233;rentes! Il a peut &#234;tre le m&#234;me fournisseur d'acc&#232;s internet point barre, je ne suis pas ce cr&#233;tin. Sur ce
> 
> Pour la classe ip , nous avons probablement le m&#234;me r&#233;partiteur....
> 
> Et avec seulement 20 post , j'emmerde du monde? toi t'es fort....


Bof, tu sais, on a un habitu&#233; qui doit avoir au moins 15 comptes diff&#233;rents bannis avec moins de 10 posts. Rien ne nous arr&#234;te quand on a envie de s'amuser.

En tout cas, une chose est s&#251;re&#8230; que toi et pifou80 ayez spontan&#233;ment engag&#233; une conversation au sujet d'un membre que vous ne connaissez donc pas, et ce de fa&#231;on fort peu charitable, je tiens &#224; le souligner, tout en ayant le m&#234;me domaine d'IP sont deux co&#239;ncidences qu'on peut qualifier de f&#226;cheuses. 

D'autre pas, si on tente un rapprochement plus physique entre vos styles de posts, on s'aper&#231;oit ici, (fig. 1), ici (fig.2), ici (fig. 3), ou encore ici (fig. 4) que vous avez aussi en commun de mettre des points de suspension &#224; rallonge.........  Troublant. Et ce ne sont que 4 posts pris au hasard dans la fabuleuse s&#233;rie.

J'ai aussi remarqu&#233; d'autres co&#239;ncidences. Mais &#231;a ne prouve rien. Alors tant qu'&#224; faire, j'aimerais autant ne pas &#234;tre tent&#233; de chercher plus loin ou d'&#234;tre lass&#233; par une recherche qui ne donnerait que des soup&#231;ons &#233;nervants, et qui conduirait immanquablement &#224; l'automatisme dont je faisais allusion en fin de post tout &#224; lh'eure&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (25 Mai 2007)

Pop-corn, frites, cornets de glace ! 




_suis plus l&#224;..._ :rose:


----------



## iHeard (25 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4278483 a dit:
			
		

> Bof, tu sais, on a un habitué qui doit avoir au moins 15 comptes différents bannis avec moins de 10 posts. Rien ne nous arrête quand on a envie de s'amuser.
> 
> En tout cas, une chose est sûre que toi et pifou80 ayez spontanément engagé une conversation au sujet d'un membre que vous ne connaissez donc pas, et ce de façon fort peu charitable, je tiens à le souligner, tout en ayant le même domaine d'IP sont deux coïncidences qu'on peut qualifier de fâcheuses.
> 
> ...



Que tu penses que je suis "joj.." je peux le comprendre, mais me prendre pour cette imbecile de pf...80 là il y'a des limites  
je mets toujours des .... et alors un autre con fait pareil.. de là a dire que je suis assez stupide d'avoir 2 comptes en même temps là c'est c'est exagérer


D'ailleurs, c'est Bassman qui avait parler de jojoleretour en premier, en cherchant qui c'était, je me suis aperçu que pf...80 n'était pas jojoleretour, et je voulais le souligner


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Mai 2007)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

Sinon jojo, les études, ça marche ??


----------



## yvos (25 Mai 2007)

Pifou80 a dit:


> voilà,
> lorsque j'avais 2 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans sucer mon pouce,
> lorsque j'avais 4 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans mon doudou,
> lorsque j'avais 6 ans je ne pouvais pas dormir sans une luciole,
> ...



heu...à ta place, j'éviterais la case 22 ans, parce que cette fois, tu pourrais ne pas dormir sans faire pipi au lit (on y est tous passé, mais tu sembles avoir du retard à toutes les étapes  )


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Mai 2007)

Le "" c'est ma marque de fabrique et c'est sous copyright ici !  

Et c'est pas 3 "." successifs !!! Non mais :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mai 2007)

et sinon, ça va?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Que tu penses que je suis "joj.." je peux le comprendre, mais me prendre pour cette imbecile de pf...80 là il y'a des limites
> je mets toujours des .... et alors un autre con fait pareil.. de là a dire que je suis assez stupide d'avoir 2 comptes en même temps là c'est c'est exagérer
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs, c'est Bassman qui avait parler de jojoleretour en premier, en cherchant qui c'était, je me suis aperçu que pf...80 n'était pas jojoleretour, et je voulais le souligner


Heu...
Dans ton film, je peux être l'autre con qui met des ... ?

Non, quoi, j'ai toujours adoré les séries Z...


----------



## Pifou80 (29 Mai 2007)

Bon bah ça dégénère. Le but était pas de me faire insulter.

Je voulais juste partager mon désarroi, pas vous embêter. De toute manière, la jeunesse de ce pays est incomprise. 

Je vous aime bien quand même.

Je laisse le soin aux modos de fermer.


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2007)

Eh oui, dans la vie, y'a souvent un nain sultant, qui &#233;crase un nain compris.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2007)

Dont acte&#8230;


----------

